# Final? word on Tybee Pier



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Spoke with the Rec Dept today and the word is that they will fix the existing lighting although they will not improve it in any way. There is no rule against lights, it's just that Tybee is afraid that the lights will bring in sharks. They are also planning on closing the pier to fishing at 12am although tourists will be allowed to wander it whenever they want. I'm not sure how well that is going to go over but apparently they plan on enforcing alot of the rules they may or may not have on the books. So, kiss another good nighttime fishing spot goodbye!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hey Emanuel*

Get with Hat80, he's working on a situation up north like yours. I'd be more than willing to send my 2 cents to who needs to hear it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll start doing what is necessary when they start trying to enforce it. I'll also get with Hat80 about his situation as well. The whole reason they are trying to do this is that they are scared to death someone might see a shark. Yes, they really are that paranoid although most of the tourists who fish come for shark. So it should get interesting.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

E, 

if the tourists are there to fish for sharks you should start getting them to sign a pettition to keep the pier open and to improve conditions. get them to sign name home address and local address(hotel, rental, campground, etc.) then give them a letter they can take back to their hotel/rental agent, whatever for the owner of the accomodation to send in. that will carry a lot of weight in the comunity, most of the time the tourist money is very important to the local politicians.

local bussiness owners who stand to loose money will get more action than a few local fishermen, the "ban" on shark fishing and the "fear" of sharks that you mentioned are good examples to illustrate my point. tybee is responding to the risk of loosing tourist dollars due to a non-exsistant shark threat, you should try to show them that closing the pier will result in lost tourist dollars as well. 

i commend you for working toward a solution, keep up the effort. 

jerry


----------

